# Need 2 new front speakers



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have elemental design a4 mtm and they just don't cut it. Tweeters are nice, midrange sounds bad. 

B and w 601, they sound good but really lacked the midrange. 

Triad omnie se sounded amazing and perfect but they are in wall.

So help me find a pair of speakers that I would like and keep it under 500 a pair but if need be I might do 1k. 

I would also build them if I new of a kit that would get the quality I'm looking for. They are also sitting right next to me.

Setup: PC-Digital-Onkyo HT-RC260-a4MTM-Elemental Design A2-300

Thanks


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm planning on building a set of these: Speaker Design Works - the MLTL MTM design. I don't know exactly what you have in mind, but they're worth checking out, and you could probably spend as little as $300 building them, depending on building material. Whatever you decide, good luck :thumbsup:


I've also run across these: Another OCD build - Techtalk Speaker Building, Audio, Video, and Electronics Customer Discussion Forum From Parts-Express.com, but you'd have to contact the OP and find out if they'd be willing to share the plans


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=35_40_402_408&products_id=8806

Seas Idunn 2-Way looks like a nice kit but is it worth upgrading the crossover network on it?


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Parts express is to cheap since I already have a $240 pair speaker. The Statement speakers; I don't like the look of the ribbon tweeter and the sensations look weird as well lol. Thanks though


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes the ED speakers are puke but was an upgrade from my Altec Lansing 641. At least the speakers are very hard to localize.

Yes I don't know much about audio and is why I'm asking for help. I was looking at the Seas kit since it was A. expensive but hits my $500 for parts and I just build the enclosure B. very low response (38Hz) witch I want C. The frequency response rate on the chart that is provided is very linear D. I can upgrade to better crossover parts that should lead to better quality? (heard crossover parts are the single most important piece in a speaker)


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you very much and will await eagerly for your reply 

I have built subwoofer enclosures before. one ported and 3-4 sealed.

Loving the Dayton Audio ND105-4 4" Aluminum Cone Midbass Driver 4 Ohm, looked them up before I go to bed and all I can say is WOW. I also saw you built them for your father in law or something (can't remember off my head) and saw your selling your audio for them .


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Budget: would be nice under 500

Router is broken (can try to fix it) but got a dremel. I got enough MDF left over. I'm not concerned about painting as I can just get some spray cans and do it that way .

I have a Elemental design a2-300 

Can't I just use a file and make the edges rounded over a bit or do they really need to be done and why do they need to be done?

My build I was thinking of doing:

WTWW

Dayton Audio ND105 $26.90 times six would be $161.4

Dayton Audio DC28FT-8 1-1/8" Silk Dome Truncated $19.60 times two would be $39.2

Total cost of just drivers would be $200.6 

Then the crossovers might be $100-200 depending and I'm going to be using expensive parts (not just some normal poly caps and 14 AWG or lower coils). Then $50 for random assortments needed.

So my build should come under $500 if I choose to build this all myself (witch I really want to so I can say ya I BUILT these, nono, not just the enclosure, the WHOLE thing ).

Tuned to 39 Hz .05 cubic foot box 

Issue is I have no clue how to create a crossover or go about doing ANY of this except some simple wood working skills  . Also, should I just build it as a WTW instead of a WTWW? I would save $53.8 and would use that for better crossover parts. 

How do i go about creating a an X-over? Look online what people did for a single one, double up the required capacitance and inductance to the amount of drivers I have? Say one driver requires 10 micro farad capacitor and I got three. So I would need a 30?

Note: saw your thread on dayton express, might copy you!!! 

http://www.eldamar.net/audio/rs150mtm/ That looks very promising but you didn't like the cost of the tweeter lol. I just need something that will sound like a B and w 601 speaker but with more oomph in the lower registry.

What is the difference between: Peerless 831735 6-1/2" HDS Driver, Dayton Audio RS180-4 7", and the Dayton Audio ND105??

I want a setup that is on my desk, it is less then 1 foot away from me, can get down to 40 Hz (lower is better) and do something!

http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=223962 Thread I started

Thanks!


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Reading.. check my reply in the Dayton

Fine I'm sold on them!

http://techtalk.parts-express.com/al...pictureid=3425

What does the 4n, 2n, 20m values mean??? I need the resistance value....

I plan to upgrade the Iron core to a foil or wire wound instead and use high quality caps instead of budget ones (good idea)? Also what is the nominal impedance of the X-over?

Dayton thread is updated and parts have bin added to see if it looks good.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks and I bought it!


----------

